# Ankle biters and a suprise



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Been loving it living in San Antonio. Forgot what it was like to have endless places to choose from to eat every night  And its only a few minutes to the r/c track instead of a couple of hours. Working out nlcely for us. Here are a few shots from the Electric Boogaloo at RCHQ in San Antonio last weekend. All electric race.























































And now for the suprise. Elroy took his first run down the road the other night. Around 1:30 in the am as I recall. I about died when the lipo alarm went off. They are very loud especially at that time of the morning. Did a short clip of it in the back yard the next day. I'll have some more video in a day or so with the top on it and all buttoned up.






Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Very nice. Like that 4th with the flying dirt. Are you at the track on Nacodoches Rd.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Great action shots. Have you tried shutter speed modification and/or panning to get streaks that show speed? Not sure how to use the right term for it. Hope you know what I mean. You've got the technique down right now for great stop action shots.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Boy, The top 3 are excellent. White balance and shutter speed are spot on.
Very nice captures.


----------

